# GPU-Z :  Not reading GPU Status



## Gaming_Guy (May 14, 2019)

Hello Everyone.  I have a small problem with GPU-Z.  I installed it and it was monitoring my AMD Vega 56 and Intel HD Graphics 3000 <Tumbs Up !  Great>.  Awesome piece of software.  I will move soon to a Ryzen processor and I will loose the integrated video card (Intel 3000) from my current motherboard.  I decided to try some tests in possibility using an old AMD 4850 in anticipation of the Ryzen motherboard.  There are some recommendation on how to install the 4850 with Windows 10.  I tried to make the 4850 work and I was not successful so I removed it form my computer. Now, GPU-Z can display the status of the Intel 3000 but nothing on my Vega 56.  I reinstalled the 4850 drivers and removed it  them again. I have manual scanned my Registry and removed all instances of Catalyst. I reinstall again the 4800 driver and remove them once more.  Everything I have tried so far does fix the problem with GPU-Z not monitoring my Vega 56.  GPU-Z is launching on boot up.   Any ideas where to look next for this problem ?  Thank you.


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2019)

Does the Vega 56 show up in Windows Device Manager and you're able to play games on it?


----------



## Gaming_Guy (May 14, 2019)

Yes, the Vega shows up in Device Manager and works fine playing game.  The Radeon Drivers can display metrics on the card.   Note that I have tried "Launch GPU-Z Installer" from the application.  I am trying to reproduce the problem now but I have seen Driver not found message from GPU-Z

Furthermore, GPU-Z sees the Vega (OpenCL and DirecCompute 5.0 are selected). The Advanced tab shows the Driver date.  The INTEL 3000 reports its status to GPU-Z properly and Vega is flat line.


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2019)

Gaming_Guy said:


> Driver not found message from GPU-Z


Reboot to fix



Gaming_Guy said:


> GPU-Z sees the Vega


I thought it wasn't listed?


----------



## Gaming_Guy (May 14, 2019)

Correct, I then get "Reboot to fix" but it does not fix the problem.  Vega is shown in the Windows Device Manager and GPU-Z but it is not monitored by GPU-Z.   GPU-Z shows a flat line for VEGA (See attached)


----------



## Naki (May 14, 2019)

Just wipe out any drivers with AMD Uninstall Tool, then r(e)install latest AMD Radeon drivers.
If not working, try this tool that works for all of AMD, Nvidia, Intel GPU drivers:








						Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 18.0.5.9
					

Here you can Download Display Driver Uninstaller, this Display Driver Uninstaller is a driver removal utility that can help you completely uninstall AMD/NVIDIA graphics card drivers and packages from your system, with...




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2019)

Is this with the 19.5.1 AMD driver? Any improvement when going back to 19.4.3?


----------



## Gaming_Guy (May 14, 2019)

Yes, I was using 19.5.1.  I have removed it and I am now using 19.4.1 since the only two choices available were : 19.4.1 or 19.5.1.  

No change in the behavior of GPU-Z ... still showing a flat line for the Vega card.  I am going to stay with 19.4.1.


----------



## Gaming_Guy (May 16, 2019)

Is there anything else to try in an attempt to fix this problem ?


----------



## W1zzard (May 16, 2019)

Not sure if it will help, but could be worth trying.

1. Uninstall the AMD driver software
2. Reboot
3. Go into device manager
4. Right click the computer name in device manager (root node of the  tree), select "Scan for hardware changes"
5. If your Vega card is redetected or already present, right click, "uninstall device", check "delete driver", click ok
6. Go to 4, repeat until the Vega is detected as "Microsoft Basic VGA adapter" (or something similar)
7. Reboot
8. Install the AMD drivers using the official installer


----------



## Naki (May 16, 2019)

Did you try what I suggested at all?
I mean first: AMD Uninstall Tool:


			https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/gpu-601
		


This is NOT the same as just uninstalling the drivers. It wipes all sorts of files & settings the regular, simple uninstaller may skip/miss.


----------



## Gaming_Guy (May 16, 2019)

Naki said:


> Did you try what I suggested at all?
> I mean first: AMD Uninstall Tool:
> 
> 
> ...


Can it deal with Catalyst drivers?  This is where my problem started.



Gaming_Guy said:


> Can it deal with Catalyst drivers?  This is where my problem started.


It also did not fix the problem.



W1zzard said:


> Not sure if it will help, but could be worth trying.
> 
> 1. Uninstall the AMD driver software
> 2. Reboot
> ...



Oh well ... thanks for all your assistance.  The Vega consistently gets detected as a Vega GPU (instead of a Basic VGA) after uninstallation/deletion of the drivers.  The AMD tools do not help either.  I will find another utility to monitor instead of GPU-Z or continue using the AMD Adrenalin built-in GPU monitoring tools.  The AMD built-in monitoring tool creates an overlay on the display with the same values monitored by GPU-Z. My preference would have been to use GPU-Z on a separate display but it looks like it will not happen.


----------



## W1zzard (May 17, 2019)

Gaming_Guy said:


> The Vega consistently gets detected as a Vega GPU (instead of a Basic VGA) after uninstallation/deletion of the drivers.


You have to keep uninstalling the device with "remove drivers" checked


----------



## Naki (May 17, 2019)

Gaming_Guy - of course. It works with ALL kinds of AMD Radeon drivers!

IF somehow it does not work - you use it in Safe mode, please note - you can try this other tool that is not from AMD (and not from Nvidia or Intel either, it is not related to any of the 3):








						Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 18.0.5.9
					

Here you can Download Display Driver Uninstaller, this Display Driver Uninstaller is a driver removal utility that can help you completely uninstall AMD/NVIDIA graphics card drivers and packages from your system, with...




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## Naki (May 18, 2019)

Hello? Any luck?


----------



## Gaming_Guy (May 18, 2019)

Naki said:


> Gaming_Guy - of course. It works with ALL kinds of AMD Radeon drivers!
> 
> IF somehow it does not work - you use it in Safe mode, please note - you can try this other tool that is not from AMD (and not from Nvidia or Intel either, it is not related to any of the 3):
> 
> ...



I had also tried it without any luck.  I am building a new system at the end of this month (Ryzen 2000 or 3000) so I will need to reinstall everything and it will work then. I am quite confident because it was working before I started playing with the older ATI card.


----------



## Naki (May 19, 2019)

Okay, did you also try:
https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html ?


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2019)

Is your monitor connected to the AMD card, or the intel graphics?

It may not work correctly if you have no monitor connected


----------



## Naki (May 19, 2019)

Also, going forward - to avoid such issues, a simple solution exists:
Before doing any strange things found of the Internet - BACKUP in these TWO ways:
1) Make a System Restore point. This is not always a good solution, as this is flaky in Windows 10 at least in my experience, but does not hurt to do it.
2) Do a full system image backup. Many good free & paid programs exist that can do this, some good ones are Acronis, EASEUS ToDo Backup, AOMEI Backupper.

Then when something bad happens to your Windows install, you can easily go back to the saved image state, and thus recover.


----------

